# Possible farm by our new home--worried about pesticides



## wisconsinbee (Apr 8, 2016)

My husband and I are moving to WI in June. We don't plan on starting a colony until next year, but I have some concerns. Beekeeping is very popular in Vilas and Oneida counties in Wisconsin, as I've met many a beekeeper at farmer's markets up there. I haven't had a chance to ask them any questions, but I figured I'd ask here.

The house we're buying is across the road from what looks like a 400-ish acre farm. We don't know what's planted there. There are no animals there. I don't think it's anything that necessarily needs pollination. It may be rye, potatoes, corn, something of that nature.

My worry is that if I start a colony on my 3 acres, they're going to perhaps come into contact with whatever pesticide the farmer across the road uses, and kill my whole colony.

Is my dream of keeping bees pretty much dead in the water if there's a farm across the road? I know I could possibly figure out who the farmer is, what they're planting, and what pesticides they're using, but I'm just curious to hear your experiences.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

if beeing next to a farm was a dangerous situation for bee's none of use would be able to successfully keep bees. My hives are 10 ft from corn, rye, wheat, soybeans, buck wheat, and who knows what else. Look up the farms name and ask. I would use google maps and look around the house for apple orchards, golf courses, cranberry bogs, but even worse would be the other land owners that don't use pesticides according to the label. you should be fine, in most normal situations mites will be your biggest enemy.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I'd get bees before I started making excuses for them to die before I've even built the hive.

The majority of my colonies are scattered between corn, soy, alfalfa, and even within feet of neighbors who have their lawns sprayed regularly. I've never once noticed any sort of pesticide related issue. Don't misunderstand me... it's certainly possible to have your bees killed by pesticides, but I think you're making a mountain out of a molehill currently. If the crop they're spraying isn't of interest to your bees, they won't be working it anyway. So then the worry would be spray drifting directly into the hive... I can stand at some of my colonies and toss rocks into neonic corn/soy with no sort of barrier between them and the spray that would be drifting towards them. It's never been an issue.

Focus more on worrying about beekeeping in general and varroa management. That will put you in a much better position to succeed than ringing your hands about theoretical spray killing the bees you don't have yet on crops they don't forage on.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

What a sad commentary on how farmers have become the enemy in the minds of those who have benefited the most from farmers.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Large farms are not automatically bee death. While conditions may exist that are detrimental to bees (pesticides, herbicides, monocrops) the inverse may be true as well.

Successful farmers know far more than we give them credit for. They know just how important pollination is, how important it is to maintain and improve soil nutritive value. They also know the bottom line and are loath to spend chemical and labor without cause. They are among some of the most educated people you will ever meet.

I would suggest we beekeepers better educate ourselves on farming to become part of the solution rather than automatically taking the opposition position.

In my own case I have several hundred acres of row crop farm within a mile of the house. While I am sure there are times he has to perform operations not in my bees best interest I haven't suffered any I'll effects. On the contrary the fellow has expressed to me just how important he thinks my bees are and how he takes steps to minimize risks. Not only that but he has allowed another beek to set up a beeyard on his property in addition to the six of us with bees within range of his fields. We also benefit from his use of crimson clover in his crop rotation, his use of maples as screens and his set aside acreage supporting aster and golden rod.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

wisconsinbee said:


> Is my dream of keeping bees pretty much dead in the water if there's a farm across the road?


Of course not.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I've been a farmer for 40+ years and a beek of going on 3 years. I didn't change anything about my farming operation when I became a beek.......oh, maybe I planted some clover for the girls. But as far as changed my pesticide schedule...nope.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You going to tell people to slow down when they're driving in front of your house too so they don't make window pancakes out of your foragers? I'd worry more about what your neighbor is spraying on his lawn and stuff.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All my yards are surrounded by farms.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

My beehives are ON our farm. Worrying about what the neighboring farmer does is about as productive as worrying about the next meteor large enough to destroy life on our planet.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> the next meteor large enough to destroy life on our planet.


Does anyone have an ideas on how to protect my bees in case of meteor strike?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

people people people wisconsinbee has never logged back in, let the thread go away.:applause:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I have nucs for sale that are bred special to deal with farmer abuse 


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?323131-2000-Nucs&highlight=2000+nuc


----------

